# Jessica Albas perfekte Baby-Party!



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*Windeltorte & Co.
Jessica Albas perfekte Baby-Party!​*

Zu jeder Schwangerschaft gehört bekanntlich auch eine anständige Baby-Party.
Auch in Hollywood frönen die Stars nicht nur seit Sex and the City
und der berühmten Windeltorte diese Art der Beschenkung.



​
Von versilberten Baby-Rasseln bis hin zu Geschenkkörben mit Sabberlatz und Co. durfte sich auch die hochschwangere Jessica Alba (30) über das ein oder andere Geschenk freuen. Jessica und ihr Ehemann Cash Warren (28) sind bereits glückliche Eltern ihrer Tochter Honor (3) und erwarten nun bereits ihr zweites gemeinsames Kind. Am Sonntag verbrachte sie zusammen mit ihren besten Freunden und ihrer Familie ein tolles Fest in West Hollywood. Jessica ließ es sich danach natürlich nicht nehmen ihren Freunden via Twitter zu danken und zwitscherte: „Tausend Dank an euch für eine so tolle Baby-Party! Es war auf alle erdenklichen Weisen absolut perfekt! Ich liebe euch!“ Wenn das nicht Mal herzerwärmende Worte von dem „Fantastic Four“-Star sind.

*Wir sind gespannt, welche tollen Geschenke Jessica im September zur Geburt ihrer Tochter erwarten!

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Juli 2011)

wenn man keinen Grund zum shoppen hat, dann sucht man eben einen


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2011)

wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat


----------

